# Zanderangeln in Roermond --> Asselt <--



## Firetiger (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Ich bräuchte ein paar Tipps zum Zanderangeln in Roermond.
Dort Angeln wir meist in der Ortschaft Asselt.
Unter der Hochspannungsleitung.
Aber in der letzten Zeit läuft es alles andere als gut#q 

Mit totem Köfi auf Grund,dabei kann Man(n) doch eigentlich nicht so viel verkehrt machen.
Ist jemand von Euch schon mal dort gewesen und hat vielleicht ein paar Tipps für mich...?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen

Gruss


----------



## Firetiger (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln in Roermond --> Asselt <--*

Hallo

Oder kennt jemand vielleicht noch andere Stellen zum Ansitzangeln auf Zander, in Roermond oder Umgebung?
Vielen Dank


----------



## nordman (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln in Roermond --> Asselt <--*

boah, das ist ungefähr 12 jahre her, daß ich da mal zum angeln war. ich habs auch auf zander probiert und einen schönen 70er erwischt. aber ich wüßte jetzt nicht mehr zu beschreiben, wo das genau war...


----------



## Firetiger (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln in Roermond --> Asselt <--*

Hmm...lang lang ist´s her
Dort handelt es sich um eine Kiesgrube die bis ca 24m tiefe geht.
Falls die Angaben vom Echolot ok waren.
Eigendlich doch perfektes Zanderrevier.
Wir wollen die nächsten Tage mal hin und es mit feinerem Gerät probieren.
Ich denke geflochtene ist nicht umbedingt nötig.
Für auf Grund mit köfi.

Eventl. jemand ein paar Tipps fürs Gerät.

Danke


----------



## the doctor (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln in Roermond --> Asselt <--*



			
				Firetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...lang lang ist´s her
> Dort handelt es sich um eine Kiesgrube die bis ca 24m tiefe geht.
> Falls die Angaben vom Echolot ok waren.
> Eigendlich doch perfektes Zanderrevier.
> ...


 
Hey,....wir waren heute auch dort mit dem Boot, allerdings konnten wir auf dem Asselt Plaas nichts fangen.
Versuch es doch mal an der Mündung in die Maas, da das Wetter und Wasser ja noch relativ warm ist.
Garantieren kann ich nichts


----------



## Firetiger (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zanderangeln in Roermond --> Asselt <--*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,....wir waren heute auch dort mit dem Boot, allerdings konnten wir auf dem Asselt Plaas nichts fangen.
> Versuch es doch mal an der Mündung in die Maas, da das Wetter und Wasser ja noch relativ warm ist.
> Garantieren kann ich nichts


 


Danke für den Tipp !!!
Was meinst Du? befinden sie sich eher noch im Uferbereich oder sind sie schon ins tiefere abgezogen. Denkbar wäre doch das sie aufgrund der Temp. noch nicht so tief seien dürften.

MfG#c


----------



## krauthi (12. September 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln in Roermond --> Asselt <--*

kleiner tip

deine antwort kommt 4 jahre zu spät  :q:q:q


----------



## powermike1977 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Zanderangeln in Roermond --> Asselt <--*

im beatrixhaven? krass. dachte das verschmutze drecksloch gibt nix mehr her. werde dann mal dahin fahren, ist ca 5min von mir zu hause.


----------



## -bastian- (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zanderangeln in Roermond --> Asselt <--*

haii erst mal.
du darfst nicht direckt auf gund angeln.#h


----------



## Pitchy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zanderangeln in Roermond --> Asselt <--*

Hääääää?

Verstehe ich das richtig: Du darfst nicht direkt auf Grund angeln!!???

Hääää???? **doof daher schau**


----------

